# Another cheater caught? Apparently



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCMf8sLNS4E#t=81

In which Kim finds out that Greg, her boyfriend of one year, is married to Cindy. Oh. Awkward.

If it is real. Though the DJ asserts that it is.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCMf8sLNS4E#t=81
> 
> In which Kim finds out that Greg, her boyfriend of one year, is married to Cindy. Oh. Awkward.
> 
> If it is real. Though the DJ asserts that it is.


scumbag. And awkward


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

I wonder why she wasn't like "Who the hell is Cindy?!!" 

It was like she knew who Cindy was.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Ryan Seacrest used to do this same bit with the roses on his morning radio show here in L.A. I remember listening to a few of them. I didn't think they were fake at all. I'm not sure if he still does it, I haven't listened to him in a long time.


----------

